# a spooky moving image for my TV?



## thebigkrumm (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm looking for something really cool I can have on my TV screen, something like a monster head which looks around the room... it doesn't really matter what it is, as long as it is halloween-oriented. I'd love to play it on my DVD player. Any ideas?


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

Why reinvent the wheel......

http://bigscreamtv.info/products.html

Big Scream and Terror-eyes DVD's


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Beat me to it Rich!


----------



## thebigkrumm (Oct 22, 2007)

thats exactly it, but I was looking for something a little more... free?


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

put a mask on and videotape yourself! LOL...

The DVD producers have posted a few video clips on youtube...


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, somewhere was a link to a 3D TV effect using a rubber sheet and an old TV frame. Perhaps you can use the old flashlight below the head and shoot some footage using a webcam.

http://www.members.cox.net/frightwerks/3dtv.html


----------

